# Visit all State Parks in a year....



## blue91wrangler (Sep 23, 2011)

Well my fiance and I spent the day at High Falls SP today, and loved every minute of it. We needed a day to just get away from wedding planning and the normal grind. We will be getting married on November 11. But as we were hiking today, we got to talking about how cool it would be if we could hit every SP in a year. Camp at some that have camping, hike at some that have some trails, and those that we can get to in a short drive, we can just spend the day. And when we can make it a 3 or 4 day weekend, plan on hitting a few that are close together. I told her that we could even take a week off and do all we could do in a weeks time, prolly next spring or summer. This was her first hiking experience, she's been camping before. We considered starting in December and heading up north to Cloudland Canyon. We are both pumped and very optimistic that we can do it. But I also know that there are ALOT to cover in just one year. I'm off every Friday and she's still in college, but they don't have class on Fridays. My question is, do you guys think its even remotely possible and I open for any suggestions.......


----------



## ryanapd4984 (Oct 6, 2011)

*State Parks*

Get a friends of state parks pass.  Covers you for a whole year at all parks.  

Hit a couple that are close each weekend and should be possible.


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 7, 2011)

Sounds good to me.  Every one of them are worth seeing, we probably have one of the nicest state park systems in the nation.

And +1 on the annual pass to save a bundle of money for frequent visitors.


----------



## bnlfan (Mar 4, 2012)

It is possible but not going to be very relaxing.  Unless neither of you has to work.

I have been trying to camp at all of them myself.

I have covered quite a few including High Falls.  I highly recommend you go to Stephen Foster and spend a few days there.  Just be sure you have a full tank of gas before you arrive at the park.  It's a very long walk to get help.  Cell reception is "if'y" at best.

Also, if you do a search for Georgia Power recreational sites, you can find camping there.


----------



## blue91wrangler (Apr 5, 2012)

Well here's an update, we visited Cloudland Canyon the last weekend in Jan., I let the wife pick our first stop. We did a backcountry site for 3 nights. It was awesome, great park!! We did not get to go in Feb, but last month we went for a 4 nights. It was her spring break, so I took off work. We went and spent 2 nights at Stephen Foster and then 2 nights at Laura Walker. Both were awesome!! I also have her interested in the Geocaching that the SP's have. It has been really fun. Our next stop is in a few weeks, we are going to try to knock out about 4 in one weekend. Only camping at one. All around the Savannah area, SP's and Historic sites.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 5, 2012)

I know you've already started your journey, but I would recommend starting the southern end of the state in winter when it's not 110 degrees with 100% humidity and work your way north.


----------



## blue91wrangler (Apr 5, 2012)

Well we live down here, so we are kinda used to it. Plus we want to bounce around. But also, that's why we hit Stephen Foster and Laura Walker last month, in the swamp the mosquitoes will already carry you off so I can only imagine what they would do in July or August.


----------



## papachaz (May 3, 2012)

ok here's a few that are close together, black rock mtn,  moccasin creek, unicoi, vogal, amnicalola falls. that's far NE corner, working back south. all within driving range of Helen GA, a really great little town. there's probably a few more, but this is off the top of my head, we've been to all of these but black rock, and plan to hit that one soon, they're all really nice


----------

